# How miles do you have on your 2016.5 or 2017 Gen-2's? 1.4L



## VWGUY (Jun 9, 2017)

I have a 2016.5 Cruze with 8000 miles with no issues. Just wondering is anyone has had any serious issues and if we have some high mileage vehicles out there yet. Snap a pic of the mileage to share!


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

I just topped 16k on my 16 Gen 2, no major issues, just aggravating issues, like 2 or 3 recalls, and the transmitter stopped working intermittently. I have seen a couple issues with oil leaking from the oil pan here on the forum


----------



## 17Hatch6MT (Dec 28, 2015)

I'm at only 3100 miles on my 2017 hatchback w/ manual, took delivery late Nov. I live close to work and often bike to work. I am not much of a traveler. Perhaps I should have gone used, but, the adequate back seat space and hatch were something I wanted. A combination that's not easy to find. Also fuel economy. With the low price of fuel and the low mileage I'm driving, that was not really necessary. 

At last, the transmission has loosened up, and I'm used to the big gap between 1-2 and 2-3. Driving it like I've driven four-cylinder cars in the past. Learned to ignore the upshift light, as I did on the 1986 car I owned.

Worried about these reports of #1 piston destroyed due to low-speed preignition. Have heard my car give out unexpected pre-ignition crackles twice so far. Will start filling with premium, at least unless & until there's a programming fix. Condition has occurred when tipping in the throttle after shifting. 

I wonder if the computer is just too slow to react sometimes? Maybe the programming all looks good, but processor throughput delays cause problems. I know for the turn signal, odd & slightly annoying skips in the cadence of the 'clicker' make me think the body computer is overwhelmed at times. Maybe the throttle-control routine needs faster communication to the fuel & spark routine.


----------



## cedingtopn (Oct 12, 2016)

24000 km on a 16 water leak recall and bad 02 sensor other then that no issues. run 91 sense new.


----------



## Hawkeye1 (May 23, 2017)

I just turned over 19000 miles after 1 year and 1week of ownership. I don't consider the recall a big issue since mine was dry and they fixed it when I went in for an oil change. The annoying issue was the po15b code for lean cylinder 1 that I got twice. They changed the 02 sensor once, and cleaned it the second time. Now the GM engineers told my service manager to have me keep driving it until they develop a different programming for the 2016.5 to keep the o2 sensor from becoming soot covered and inaccurate. (I bet this becomes a recall or tsb soon) Otherwise we love the car-I get about 6-7 mpg better than my 2011 eco automatic.


----------



## bandit137 (Jul 12, 2016)

33293 miles as of this morning on my 2016.5, purchased last July. Two issues so far, oil pan leak that was solved by replacing oil pan, and a clicking/popping noise from the rear of the vehicle. That was fixed by lubricating something in the rear hub/axle. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Approaching 10k on mine. Bought in November. No issues so far.


----------



## Quagga (May 30, 2017)

I have 2016.5 with 25k and got on Sept. 4 so far I had the 3rd brake light recall and had problem were the radio would lose time and date but they just reprogram and everything has been good. "Knock on wood"


----------



## Yunder (Feb 20, 2017)

15000 km on mine and all I have had was a knock sensor replaced and had a piece loose on the dash as well as my seat had some loose stitching


----------



## 17Hatch6MT (Dec 28, 2015)

Yunder said:


> 15000 km on mine and all I have had was a knock sensor replaced and had a piece loose on the dash as well as my seat had some loose stitching


Please tell more about the knock sensor. To avoid thread-jacking, maybe reply in the thread in this same folder:
[h=3]Cylinder #1 misfire, no loss of power. '[/h]Explanation: We've had a few reports of broken #1 pistons. A few of us have heard the engine crackling with preignition. Any possible clues would be of interest.


----------



## Pipelineops (Jul 16, 2017)

37000 mi
34000 mi replace #1 & 3 pistons (cracked)
34150 mi replace O2 sensors


----------



## Michael73311 (Aug 7, 2017)

My wife has a 2016 with 11,000 on it. Had the recall fixed for the third break light screws backing out n flooding the headliner. That was a catastrophic. They broke the windshield taking it out then the glue they used smelled like dead fish. 5 trips later n it's finally fixed right n no fish smell. Also had oil leak at 6000.
I just bought a 2017 crude manual. Got 47 miles on it so no problems so far ( knock weed)


----------



## Ninazu (Sep 15, 2015)

I have a 2017 Cruze that I bought this month. I have 625 miles on it.


----------



## HondaTech2016 (Apr 20, 2017)

3700 miles on a 2017 Diesel 9spd auto. Had the DEF injector break at around 300 miles. Dealer said it was probably over torqued and crack crom factory. Part had been superseded 4 times. Other than that, its my first new car so im baffled by it. Loving the low 30mpg in town and high 50s on the highway.


----------



## Erikkgonzalez (Aug 20, 2017)

26k Miles on a 2016 Cruze 1.4t I purchased it in Dec 16' with 5 miles on it.


----------



## Erikkgonzalez (Aug 20, 2017)

HondaTech2016 said:


> 3700 miles on a 2017 Diesel 9spd auto. Had the DEF injector break at around 300 miles. Dealer said it was probably over torqued and crack crom factory. Part had been superseded 4 times. Other than that, its my first new car so im baffled by it. Loving the low 30mpg in town and high 50s on the highway.


I thought about trading in my 16 Cruze 1.4t for a 17 Cruze 1.6td but after seeing all the maintenance and engine configuration I'll just keep my car.


----------



## Erikkgonzalez (Aug 20, 2017)

neile300c said:


> I just topped 16k on my 16 Gen 2, no major issues, just aggravating issues, like 2 or 3 recalls, and the transmitter stopped working intermittently. I have seen a couple issues with oil leaking from the oil pan here on the forum


I have the same issue with my key fob. What happened with that issue?


----------



## GMCwantsLS1 (Mar 19, 2016)

2016.5 34584mi no issues to report. So far one of the best cars I've ever owned.


----------



## fluxdeity (Aug 26, 2017)

12,300 on my 2016.5 LT RS. The passenger side map light button has not had a spring in it since I bought the car. Didn't notice until after I drove off the lot. Dealership won't put one in and said it's not covered in the bumper to bumper warranty.
Turbo rattles very badly on cold start, specifically at 1700-1800 RPM. Once engine temp is stable it stops. Auto stop is jerky a lot of the time.

Not very happy with my purchase, nor the dealership. Stuck in the loan 9,000 upside down if I were to sell it now. Valued at 13,000-14,000 on KBB but loan is still at 23,000 payoff. 

My old grand prix threw a rod through the engine block and snapped the starter off and punctured the oil well. Had no cash and was in a tight spot. Dealership was the only place that'd give me a car with no money down and no cash for vehicle taxes.

I regret it. If I could go back I'd rather ride a bike to work 18 miles than be 9,000 upside down on a junk car. Maybe I'm the exception. Maybe everyone else loves their Cruze. Idk.


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

2017 Premier Hatch Auto. Nightfall Gray Metallic. Every factory option available. Ive owned 3X Gen 1 Ecos, and this 2017. So far, the 2017 is much more refined than the previous generation. I had a weird transmission shift, anomaly, when the car had about 1,000 miles on it, currently has about 1,900. Merging onto the highway, the car downshifted too many gears, presumably into second gear, at almost highway speeds, and stayed there until I let off the gas, where it corrected itself, and I was on my way. Kind of weird. No other real issues. 

Im currently waiting for Jerry to get back to me to get my 3rd tune. I will be getting the GM Exhaust, and Bigger Brakes, as well as the suspension kit.


----------



## Chris Brewington (Aug 29, 2017)

33,000 miles. So far its been a very nice car, recalls been taken care of.


----------



## VWGUY (Jun 9, 2017)

Have you had any updates on your car? Still running good?


----------



## jie90561 (Aug 29, 2017)

VWGUY said:


> I have a 2016.5 Cruze with 8000 miles with no issues. Just wondering is anyone has had any serious issues and if we have some high mileage vehicles out there yet. Snap a pic of the mileage to share!


Just turned 1000 miles on my '17, bought it August 3rd, but then went out of town with the family for 2.5 weeks. I expect to put on about 1100 miles a month give or take 100. So far it hasn't given me any problems, but then it shouldn't have!

I had a '15 eco and the only issues I had with that one were the common grinding into 2nd when accelerating hard and the gps in the nav not working when the car was hot. The only repair I had done was the lower lip on the front bumper was loose on the right side. Over 34k miles, only oil changes and tire rotations other than that.


----------



## Mattd04639 (Jun 10, 2017)

After 3 months, my '17 Cruze has just over 900 miles on it. It's only a 3 mile drive from my house to my work. I think I wash the thing more than I drive it. ?


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

7 weeks in, now, 4,200 miles. 2017 Premier Hatch. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## lmiller0810 (Oct 10, 2013)

2017 11500-ish. Threw 10 permanent codes with the last two being p0299 and p105b. Car has been in the shop since Sept 8. Was fixed once, got 6 miles down the road, same problem. Another week I will be the owner of a Lemon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ethangsmith (May 7, 2017)

About 3500 miles on my 17. Only issue I had was my radio locked up. A reprogram did the trick and it's been fine ever since. Early one I had two instances where the stop-start didn't restart, but I think it was my fault. After becoming more familiar with the system I haven't had any issues. Fuel economy is excellent. On a long trip, we got 42-46mpg.


----------



## rmeav8r#106 (Oct 14, 2017)

I bought my White 2016 Premier in Oct. 2016 as a leftover. 2017's were every where on the dealer lot. I paid 23,938.00 for the car after taxes and tags. Just wondering if I overpaid or was treated fairly? Today is a year old and I have 6700 miles . Just had first oil change. 1 recall for third brake light gasket and a service bulletin to install battery tray drain plugs. Other than that, I have enjoyed the car. Still haven't used all the bells and whistles. Couldn't care less for the WiFi. never use it.


----------



## zippypcs (Sep 6, 2017)

5 weeks of ownership on my 2017 Hatch. 2471 miles to date. Only issue was with tires at delivery. Other than that no issues and pretty good MPG at 36.9 on DIC without reset yet.


----------



## Belter (Sep 17, 2017)

3000 kms on my 2017 rs hatch auto. Enjoying it so far. I hear a slight twang from the engine when I accelerate sometimes. Not sure if its normal. I could just be paranoid from reading about it here. Ill have them check it out when i go for an oil change.


----------



## Erikkgonzalez (Aug 20, 2017)

35k worry free Miles on my 2016 Cruze. Although I have had 3 recalls. I also have a loud tick when I accelerate hard.


----------



## WHITECO (Mar 31, 2011)

289 miles on my 2018


----------



## Arw1993 (Jan 22, 2017)

Just curious, i don't know if this Has been mentioned anywhere, but did they fix the stupid pcv system on the 2017 1.4 turbo motors? Thinking about getting rid of my 2012 eco becacus of all the pcv issues I have had with it. Don't feel like spending anymore money on fixing a problem that should only cost you like 20 bucks or less.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Arw1993 said:


> Just curious, i don't know if this Has been mentioned anywhere, but did they fix the stupid pcv system on the 2017 1.4 turbo motors? Thinking about getting rid of my 2012 eco becacus of all the pcv issues I have had with it. Don't feel like spending anymore money on fixing a problem that should only cost you like 20 bucks or less.


Completely redesigned system, completely new motor. Haven't seen any PCV (or water pump for that matter) issues with the LE2 yet. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Arw1993 (Jan 22, 2017)

Ok, yeah I've been doing a bunch of research on the motor redesign. Sounds nice, are you able to change a pcv valve yourself now or do you still have to change the valve cover. Or intake manifold. Oh yeah can't forget that failed water pump!
I haven't been able to actually go look at one of these new cars yet, thought I'd start here.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Arw1993 said:


> Ok, yeah I've been doing a bunch of research on the motor redesign. Sounds nice, are you able to change a pcv valve yourself now or do you still have to change the valve cover. Or intake manifold. Oh yeah can't forget that failed water pump!
> I haven't been able to actually go look at one of these new cars yet, thought I'd start here.


I'm not sure if it's just a valve or what. There is what looks like a valve at the front of the motor, and then there's a hose that wraps around back to the intake manifold as well. 

November-Dec would be an excellent time to pick up a leftover 2017. They're offering 20% off and other rebates as well on Cruzes.


----------



## Farmerboy (Sep 2, 2012)

49k on ‘17 Hatch. New Oct. 31, ‘16. Have yet to have the first problem. Still on original tires except one I swiped a curb with.


----------



## HBCRUZE2017 (Jan 25, 2018)

23500 as of today no issues yet and normally 34-35mpg on way to work and back so not too bad lol


----------



## zippypcs (Sep 6, 2017)

15k on My '17 Hatch. Bought Sept of 2017. So far so good. Avg MPG 34 combined driving.


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

67K on my '17 Hatch. No problems to report.


----------



## PolarisX (Dec 17, 2017)

26,xxx on our 16.5 LT Sedan
4,500 on our 17 LT/RS Hatchback

Sedan had an issue with the seat adjustments, but had 7000 miles on it used. Hatchback had an issue with the bumper alignment. The bumper looked like it was pulling away from the car. I also had to have the hatch repainted due to an issue removing the dealer decal. They claimed that a porter put the dealer vinyl over a ding. It was in a strange spot, but I'm not sure. Basically got a free de-badge, and they did a great job repainting it.


----------



## llbanks522 (Nov 23, 2017)

3k on my 2017 LT (mfg date 9/16) No problems to report - drive strickly in L6. Switching to 93 octane next fill up. First visit to dealership next month for. “free” oil change tire rotation.


----------



## rmeav8r#106 (Oct 14, 2017)

My ride is getting a good workout. 2016 Premier. Its a year and 8 months old with almost 13,000 miles on it. Took care of the recalls without any issues. I did have an annoying problem with remote starting the car in the winter and then the car would not read the fob . It would not open the doors and dash stated that it could not read fob. It was funny calling work to say that I would be late, not because my car won't start, but because it won't let me drive it! Dealer says they fixed it. Haven't had anymore issues since. I am getting 31.5 mpg lately. When my XM runs out , I most likely won't be renewing it. I use my ipod. I don't use any of the bells and whistles. The OnStar i will probably keep for the remote phone apps. So far, two thumbs up!


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

The remote phone app is good for 5 years free. 

Just turned over 6k on my 17.


----------



## CruzinMN (Jun 12, 2018)

2016.5 purchased January of 2017. 23000 miles. Just had all 4 pistons replaced and radio reprogrammed.

Sent from my RS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## nursecruze22 (Jun 14, 2018)

2017 Sedan LT / Mosaic Black / RS Appearance / Sun & Sound / Convenience / Heated Seats

Purchased new off showroom floor in August 2017. Currently 29,7xx miles. Average 47 mpg all highway. Been in for trunk weather seal replacement, front USB replacement & 1 free service. I've done all other services myself every 7k miles. Absolutely love this car. Made several trips from Louisville to Nashville with no issues.


----------



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)

2017 LT Sedan
Now at 27,000 miles, 14 months old.
No issues. None.

My daily round trip commute of 78 miles is 44 mpg in the summer.


----------



## BlkEco (Feb 3, 2012)

2016.5 6MT LT Sedan 
Car was bought November 16.
Currently has 72,000 miles on it. Just had the clutch and flywheel replaced, that is the only time the car has been to the dealership. 
Trifecta Tuned since ~300 miles on the car.


----------

